# Ricambiare il ricordo nella preghiera



## Justelah

Salve a tutti,

sto rispondendo a un'email formale.
Ho qualche dubbio nel tradurre la frase seguente:

_"La ringrazio per il ricordo nella preghiera, che ricambio di cuore"_​
Come tradurre quel "ricambio", che è riferito al "ricordo nella preghiera"?

_"Je vous remercie pour votre souvenir dans la prière, que je vous *retourne* (ou *rends* ou...*?*) de tout cœur" _​
Grazie a tutti fin da ora!


----------



## Maricris1

Ciao Justelah, 
io direi:
"Je vous remercie pour votre souvenir dans la prière, auquel je réponds à mon tour de tout coeur"
ma vediamo anche qualche altro parere.


----------



## Justelah

Intanto grazie, Maricris1!


----------



## Aliph

Maricris1 said:


> Ciao Justelah,
> io direi:
> "Je vous remercie pour votre souvenir dans la prière, auquel je réponds à mon tour de tout coeur"
> ma vediamo anche qualche altro parere.


Eccellente!
Un’altra variante:
« Je vous remercie pour votre souvenir dans la prière et à mon tour j’y réponds de tout coeur"


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis un peu embarrassée... et j'espère que je ne vais pas déclencher un tollé !!!
Les notions de "à mon tour" et "de tout coeur" me semblent parfaites, mais je ne vois pas d'où vient la notion de "répondre" - il me semble que l'idée est plutôt que l'auteur ou l'auteure assure Justelah que lui/elle aussi se souvient de lui dans la prière. 
Je propose cette formulation, qui n'est certes pas une traduction littérale, et qui ne me satisfait pas complètement, mais qui me semble rendre l'idée : 
"comme vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur" ou "et à mon tour je vous assure que vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur".
_(NB - dans le temps, on disait "vous êtes dans _mes _prières" plutôt que "dans _ma _prière" mais ça a peut-être changé...)_


----------



## Aliph

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> "comme vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur" ou "et à mon tour je vous assure que vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur".
> _(NB - dans le temps, on disait "vous êtes dans _mes _prières" plutôt que "dans _ma _prière" mais ça a peut-être changé...)_



C‘est parfait.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci Aliph


----------



## Justelah

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis un peu embarrassée... et j'espère que je ne vais pas déclencher un tollé !!!
> Les notions de "à mon tour" et "de tout coeur" me semblent parfaites, mais je ne vois pas d'où vient la notion de "répondre" - il me semble que l'idée est plutôt que l'auteur ou l'auteure assure Justelah que lui/elle aussi se souvient de lui dans la prière.
> Je propose cette formulation, qui n'est certes pas une traduction littérale, et qui ne me satisfait pas complètement, mais qui me semble rendre l'idée :
> "comme vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur" ou "et à mon tour je vous assure que vous êtes dans la mienne, de tout coeur".
> _(NB - dans le temps, on disait "vous êtes dans _mes _prières" plutôt que "dans _ma _prière" mais ça a peut-être changé...)_


Parfait, merci beaucoup LesCopainsd'abord!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci Justelah!


----------

